# Pacelia Tenacetifolia



## spieker (Jun 26, 2009)

I bought seed from Seed Savers last year and was pleased.
http://www.seedsavers.org/Details.aspx?itemNo=786


----------



## suprstakr (Feb 10, 2006)

Thanks!!!


----------



## heaflaw (Feb 26, 2007)

I sowed some last year, but they didn't sprout. I later found out that the weather has to be fairly cold for the seeds to sprout. I've heard that it makes great bee pasture but I don't know what the honey is like.


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

Don't you mean _Phacelia tanacetifolia_.

It's one of several species of _Phacelia_ that grow and bloom here in the Winter, whenever we get some good Winter rains. In those conditions it is very ubiquitous and is a fine contributing species to our infrequent, though much desired and anticipated Winter wildflower honey flows.

Here it grows with so many other wet Winter wildflowers that it would be impossible to isolate the honey from the many other sources being collected at the same time. 

If someone had the acreage necessary, planted it and irrigated during a dry Winter, they might be able to produce a honey, predominantly of that source.

Another species with orange flowers and other desirable traits that are similar to _Phacelia tanacetifolia_ is: Orange Fiddleneck, _Amsinckia menziesii_.


----------

